# Endurance Riding on Icelandic Horses



## fireandicehorse (Nov 21, 2020)

Has anyone done endurance riding on Icelandics? Also, how well do you think they would do?


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

'Cantankerous old pony' rides into US endurance Hall of Fame - Horsetalk.co.nz

The above article has some good insights. They can trek along all day, and usually have good hooves and metabolics. Super tough horses.
It just depends if you define success as finishing just before the cutoff time, or if you want to be competitive.

This last spring I rode out with a woman on a Icelandic. My other friend and I were on TBs. We had to stop and wait often, because of the TBs' long strides.

I've ridden the tolt and galloped on an Icelandic in Iceland. They are great little horses. 
We went to a museum with photos of what the horses went through back when Iceland was developing. They would have them carrying massive, heavy loads on their backs. I mean twice as tall as the horse. They had them working through harsh winter weather with little food. Those that did not survive were culls.

It is no wonder the breed is so hardy. Those that weren't did not survive. So yes, they can endure and will do well over the distance. But they won't compete with the bigger and lighter horses.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Wanted to add...I personally would think endurance on an Icelandic would be quite enjoyable. Plus everyone at the rides will smile to see the little horse along.


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

I've never done endurance. However, from what my idea of it is, I think an Icelandic would be a good horse for it! They seem like such neat little horses. I loved their performance at Equine Affaire every year-- it never disappointed and in my opinion they always stole the show!

@gottatrot What an amazing experience to get to ride an Icelandic horse in Iceland!


----------



## farrieremily (Jul 8, 2018)

A friend with Icelandics has mentioned a few times that they don’t shed heat well. 
For any great distance or time temperatures could be more of an issue for them than other breeds.


----------



## fireandicehorse (Nov 21, 2020)

farrieremily said:


> A friend with Icelandics has mentioned a few times that they don’t shed heat well.
> For any great distance or time temperatures could be more of an issue for them than other breeds.


Some strategies people often use to help with that is to braid up their hair and clip them. Then they are usually much better off.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Someone in my region (the NE) does some limited distance rides on an icelandic. She always looks like she's having a great time!


----------



## fireandicehorse (Nov 21, 2020)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Someone in my region (the NE) does some limited distance rides on an icelandic. She always looks like she's having a great time!


What is the person's name and the color of her horse? I may know her.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Becky rides a silver black horse. I am drawing a blank on the horse's name currently.


----------

